# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  تاثیر دانشگاه بر قبولی تخصص پزشکی

## فرهود

می خواستم بدونم آیا دانشگاه بر قبولی تخصص پزشکی تاثیر میگذاره و اگر آره چقدر؟

----------


## Noo$hin

هیچی....کلا حتی کلاس دانشگاه هم رو نمره همون درس تاثیر نداره....
فقط به خوندن خود آدم ربط داره...

----------


## فرهود

> هیچی....کلا حتی کلاس دانشگاه هم رو نمره همون درس تاثیر نداره....
> فقط به خوندن خود آدم ربط داره...


پس چرا قبولی ها بعضی از دانشگاه ها مثل زاهدان از سمنان بیشتره؟

----------


## izngoud

بله بدون شك تأثير داره
ولي نكته جالبي كه يكي از دوستان ميگفت  اين بود كه حدس ميزنيد  سال گذشته بيش ترين قبولي تخصص رو كدوم دانشگاه داشته؟ 
در كمال نابولي يه دانشگاه تيپ سه به نام رفسنجان ، هرچند اين مقايسه صرفا بر روي تعداد بود و هنوز هم در رشته هاي تاپ تخصص قطب هاي پزشكي كشور مثل تهران شيراز تبريز، اصفهان با اختلاف زياد نسبت به بقيه جلو تر هستند

----------


## Noo$hin

> پس چرا قبولی ها بعضی از دانشگاه ها مثل زاهدان از سمنان بیشتره؟


قبول شدن تخصص به خود فرد بستگی داره... نه دانشگاهی که درس خونده آزمون تخصص که کنکور نیس، البته حتی کنکور همین طوره
دانشجو یعنی خودش باید بره دنبال دانش به دانشگاه نیس که....
اگه دانشگاه تهران خوبه برا اینه که همه بچه های درس خون رو تو خودش جمع کرده‌...خود دانشگاه که هنر نکرده..‌.

تو خیلی از آزمونا دانشجوهای آزاد خیلی بهتر عمل میکنن... یکی بخواد درس بخونه تو هر دانشگاهی درس میخونه...بعضیا هم با اینکه میان دانشگاه خوب قید درس خوندن رو میزنن...

من از اون دو تا دانشگاه خبری ندارم ( شاید ظرفیت یکیش بیشتر باشه و به نسبتش بیشتر قبولی میده) اما دانشکده خودمون با اینکه تو تخصص رتبه تک رقمی هم داره اما باز خیلی ها هستن که خیلی خوب نمیشن...

دانشجوها دانشگاه رو میسازن نه دانشگاه دانشجو رو.

----------


## فرهود

> بله بدون شك تأثير داره
> ولي نكته جالبي كه يكي از دوستان ميگفت  اين بود كه حدس ميزنيد  سال گذشته بيش ترين قبولي تخصص رو كدوم دانشگاه داشته؟ 
> در كمال نابولي يه دانشگاه تيپ سه به نام رفسنجان ، هرچند اين مقايسه صرفا بر روي تعداد بود و هنوز هم در رشته هاي تاپ تخصص قطب هاي پزشكي كشور مثل تهران شيراز تبريز، اصفهان با اختلاف زياد نسبت به بقيه جلو تر هستند


واقعاً،چطور ممکنه!!!
چه چیزی دخیل هست تو این موضوع؟(واسه انتخاب رشته‌ام برای پزشکی شهرستان ها میخوام)

----------


## فرهود

> قبول شدن تخصص به خود فرد بستگی داره... نه دانشگاهی که درس خونده آزمون تخصص که کنکور نیس، البته حتی کنکور همین طوره
> دانشجو یعنی خودش باید بره دنبال دانش به دانشگاه نیس که....
> اگه دانشگاه تهران خوبه برا اینه که همه بچه های درس خون رو تو خودش جمع کرده‌...خود دانشگاه که هنر نکرده..‌.
> 
> تو خیلی از آزمونا دانشجوهای آزاد خیلی بهتر عمل میکنن... یکی بخواد درس بخونه تو هر دانشگاهی درس میخونه...بعضیا هم با اینکه میان دانشگاه خوب قید درس خوندن رو میزنن...
> 
> من از اون دو تا دانشگاه خبری ندارم ( شاید ظرفیت یکیش بیشتر باشه و به نسبتش بیشتر قبولی میده) اما دانشکده خودمون با اینکه تو تخصص رتبه تک رقمی هم داره اما باز خیلی ها هستن که خیلی خوب نمیشن...
> 
> دانشجوها دانشگاه رو میسازن نه دانشگاه دانشجو رو.


خیلی ممنون، به نظر شما ملاکم برای انتخاب دانشگاه پزشکی نزدیک تر بودن به به محل زندگی باشه خوبه؟

----------


## izngoud

> واقعاً،چطور ممکنه!!!
> چه چیزی دخیل هست تو این موضوع؟(واسه انتخاب رشته‌ام برای پزشکی شهرستان ها میخوام)


ببنيد تنها مزيتي كه به نظر من شهر تان هاي كوچك  تر دارند در مقطع بالينيه، در استان هاي بزرگ  اونقدر در بيمارستان رزيدنت و استاد ريخته كه كسي دانشجو مقطع عمومي رو ادم حساب نميكنه،  در استان هاي كوچك تر به همين علت دانشجو مستقل تر بار مياد و به نظرم توانايي تشخيص بهتري يبدأ ميكنه، البته نبايد از حق گذشت كه از نظر تعداد كيس ها استان هاي بزرگ تر مزيت غير قابل انكاري نسبت به بقيه دارند
ولي فارغ از همه اينا از نظر من شما فقط سطح دانشگاه رو در نظر بگير  نه مسافت رو جون عملا از سال ٤  به خاطر بيمارستان شما به اين زودي نميتونيد خونه بريد و همچنين هرچه قدر هم از خانواده تون دور تر باشيد مستقل تر بار مياييد 
موفق  باشيد

----------


## Noo$hin

> خیلی ممنون، به نظر شما ملاکم برای انتخاب دانشگاه پزشکی نزدیک تر بودن به به محل زندگی باشه خوبه؟


نظر من فقط نیس من با خیلی های دیگه حرف زدم که پزشکی میخونن و اونا هم میگن که دانشگاه تو این رشته زیاد ملاک نیس....برخلاف رشته های فنی و....

خیلی مهمه نزدیک خونتون باشید!!! با اینکه دندون تعطیلات بیشتر و اوقات فراغت بیشتر دارن من به شخصه می بینم بعضیا که چند ماه نمیتونن برم پیش خانواده چقدر افسرده میشن...البته بعضیا، بستگی به خودتون داره.
مخصوصا که پزشکی که حتی تعطیلات تابستونشم به شدت کمه زمانش.‌‌.. گاهی فقط دو هفته تابستونتون تعطیله و نوروزم فقط چند روز. 
یعنی بچه هامون ۲ ساعتم برا خونه رفتن زودتر خونه برن هم براشون ۲ ساعته!!!!!

اما اگه دوست دارید که اصلا کمتر برید پیش خانواده که بحث جداست....

----------


## فرهود

خیلی ممنون بابت راهنمایی‌هایتان.

----------

